# An example in the making...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

California is in the beginning stage of a SHTF scenario in IMHO. What are people going to do when water isn't a readily available resource? Something to keep an eye on. 
My Way News - California delta's water mysteriously missing amid drought


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This crap made me so mad I was seeing red. I would have been at the protest, too, if I lived there.

https://www.intellihub.com/activists-shut-nestle-plant-drought-stricken-california/


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

With all due respect and apologies to forum members who live there ... when is that effin state going to finally snap off and sink into the Pacific?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It isn't the end of the world for California. Saudi Arabia has very little fresh water and they're doing fine. They distill their water supply from the ocean. Fortunately they have a large amount of cheap oil to do it with, but it's not out of the question for California, if they get realistic about nuclear power. What is the alternative?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They'll come for the Great Lakes Water, via EA


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Next Crime Wave in Farm Country: Stealing Water | Science | KQED Public Media for Northern CA

What a debacle in California? These socialists have made extremely poor decisions over the past 30+ years. Now they expect to see a wave of water thefts.

God Save This Great Republic, because fools have taken control.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Most the population will have no problem as they are used to living in the desert, of Mexico.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

deport all the illegals from there and the water problem is solved, 50% reduction in the population.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

All kidding aside, how and when did CA get so f**ked up?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I spent a year in CA while in USAF. Had to take a 1 week drivers course because they had about 33,000 motor vehicle laws about driving and more for motorcycles (another separate 1 week course). That was 1968.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Can't wait to get the eff outta here. Actually, I may hang on. If this drought forces people out, all the better! 

As for me? I'm doin alright


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> They'll come for the Great Lakes Water, via EA


I remember seeing that proposed decades ago.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At the AZ / CA line there is a large sign on I-10 that says:

"Welcome to California, the Land of Fruits and Nuts"

In I-5 heading south there is a sign that reads 

"Welcome to California, Loans are Available" 

On the road into Texas from Mexico the sign reads.

"You have passed your swimming test."


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ Reminds me of the old joke:

Why doesn't Mexico have an olympic team?
.
.
.
.
.

Because anybody who can run, jump or swim is already in the US!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would not compare Saudi to California - 2 things Saudi does 1 has more fresh drinking water than you know actually a surplus . 2) food they have huge expanses of gov farms growing it for one reason they don't want food or water used against them as weapons ever. now California I figure let them keep going and bit their own hands


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"The sky is falling! THE SKY IS FALLING!" 

Since when do you guys believe EVERYTHING the media says. The drought is a serious problem but not as dire as they are making it out to be. Now if you'll excuse me I am draining my pool and refilling it because the water wasn't warm enough.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> "The sky is falling! THE SKY IS FALLING!"
> 
> Since when do you guys believe EVERYTHING the media says. The drought is a serious problem but not as dire as they are making it out to be. Now if you'll excuse me I am draining my pool and refilling it because the water wasn't warm enough.


You made a funny!! Hehe


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And you people think we don't do a lot to save water here in CA. Went to the Clippers game tonight and saw this.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

At least the smelt are doing fine.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Atleast the Kardashians will be gone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

haydukeprepper said:


> Atleast the Kardashians will be gone.


Now that's the real tragidy here. What will become of the Kardashians! I don't know that I can go on knowing they are at peril!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as Federal money is not used to bail them out, I say let Californians and Californian Politicians decide whats best. If it fails, it is still up to them solely. Go smelt. We will see how smelt over water management works out for the people who live there. Best of luck. If you want Federal funds, the rest of the nation gets to vote on who holds office for California. There is always strings attached to money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bone-dry California dumps water to ?make fish happy?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are some drought FACTS...

1. In California, about 80% of the water goes to agriculture.
2. Agriculture pays 12 to 22 times LESS for water than the residential and commercial customers - they get it for damn near nothing.
3. Agriculture still uses the centuries old inefficient method of field flooding. With damn near free water, why should they pay to upgrade to efficient drip systems?
4. Many of the crops grown in CA do not fare well in that climate, they grow water thirsty crops that could be subbed out for different crops.
5. California and Australia have similar size, weather and population characteristics - yet people in Australia are using water at half the rate of CA and you don't see them bitching about cutbacks. That's because they never cut back. They just use it efficiently and there is plenty to go around.

If you closed 12% of California's farms, you would solve their water dilemma. Or upgrade 18% to modern drip irrigation. Or take 22% of the farms that are growing water intensive crops and change them to something more hardy. That is all it would take to solve the issue.

Of the lower basin on the Colorado River, CA gets 58% of the water, AZ 37%, and Nevada 4%. Most of what AZ gets is sold to CA to help with their drought. Imagine if CA got their $#!+ together and upgraded ALL the farms? Imagine if they had to pay just half as much for water as the citizens do? California has a drought - that is a weather event that occurs cyclically, but California DOES NOT HAVE A WATER SHORTAGE. They just abuse the resource they have.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Xenophobic jokes about illegal immigrants aside, the population of California is not the problem ... other than the bad decisions they make. The bulk of California's water (90%) doesn't go to its population, it goes to irrigation. There will Have to be new restrictions there, and food production from California will suffer. (I read it takes a gallon of water to produce one almond. I don't guarantee the math, but for sure almond trees being an exceptionally thirsty crop.)

Nor is 'keep it for the people and don't worry about making the fish happy' necessarily a good plan. You don't just affect one species when you let a river warm or salt up. You can kill a whole ecosystem. Those ecosystems feed people too, not only by river but also ocean fishing. (I think ecosystems are valuable in their own respect and we don't have the right to ruin them for our own gain, but I know many people's moral systems don't reach beyond their species.)


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think a larger concern is that California grows a large amount of food for our country. California grows all of our fruits and vegetables. What would we eat without the state? My brother-in-law and his family has lived in Southern California for about 4 years and acts like nothing is wrong but he's a head in the clouds kind of guy. I worry because of my neice and nephew and because they are on the other side of the country if anything major ever happens. Does anyone think a large scale desalination system may be the solution? http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/12/science/drinking-seawater-looks-ever-more-palatable-to-californians.html?_r=0


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I am sorry for the good people, but if we would set a new trend. For example make all those celebrities think it's cool to drink your own bottled pee, instead of water. Look how many bottles we would save and water as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spice said:


> Xenophobic jokes about illegal immigrants aside...


Spice my good friend, 
You are way smarter than most but I have to correct you on one thing...
Xenophobic is the *UNREASONABLE* fear, hatred or distrust of anything foreign or strange. There is nothing unreasonable to fear, hate and distrust illegal aliens whose very existence is a crime against me.

Also, I've seen reports that state that 60% of California's water goes to Ag. So is it 60%, 80% as GT says or is it 90% as Spice says? One "expert" says one thing and another "expert" says another.  How does anyone really accurately determine water useage in an area as large as California with such a varying terrain, multiple ways to tap into ground water and other factors? Its most likely a guess or hypothesis. Just like Global Warming scientists all vary in their hypothesis or lies if you want to accurately describe it.

The reality is that it is due to severe mismanagement by libtard fools in California's government who think they know best and implement idiotic regulatory over reaching policy.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> They'll come for the Great Lakes Water, via EA


Been reading about this for a while now.» Obama Allows Great Lakes Water To Be Sold To China As Half The U.S. Faces Extreme Water Crisis Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

God damm Nestle,and anyone who wants to pump and bottle MY lake!.let the world worry about its own water.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is what I found. It's dated info but probably fairly accurate. California does grow A LOT of our produce. But I think they can definitely cut production a good percentage and we will still be fine.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you asked. I'd like to point out one of many answers called "term limits." I hear a lot of conservative / libertarians argue for term limits (Rand Paul) but they ignore California imposed term limits on its legislature in the 1980s. It took the public employee labor unions just about 24 years after that to assume control f the state, and they do have nearly complete control over the state. The top three donors to politicians in CA are the nurses Union, correctional officers Union, and police officers union.



Hemi45 said:


> All kidding aside, how and when did CA get so f**ked up?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Next Crime Wave in Farm Country: Stealing Water | Science | KQED Public Media for Northern CA
> 
> What a debacle in California? These socialists have made extremely poor decisions over the past 30+ years. Now they expect to see a wave of water thefts.
> 
> God Save This Great Republic, because fools have taken control.


All of the usa has been taken over by fools.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Just because Cali grows a lot of your food is no reason to keep that up. It may make more sense to move some food production to other parts of the country - Like LOUISIANA or SE TEXAS where they get 46+ inches of water a year.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Just because Cali grows a lot of your food is no reason to keep that up. It may make more sense to move some food production to other parts of the country - Like LOUISIANA or SE TEXAS where they get 46+ inches of water a year.


So true.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My mother is the district 3 supervisor, and I come from a long line of farmers and ranchers. The drought has been devistating. Especially for northern California farmers and ranchers who have been fighting for generations to stop their water from being stolen by southern California cities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA will do what they and other good liberals have always done. They will find away to take more of other peoples water. Then they will just keep going with their own fail policies.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It doesn't make sense to move production to other states. The reason is not related to water, but to soil. California has the most fertile soil in the US making it ideal for crops that do not grow well elsewhere. It also has an abundance of grazeable land for livestock to feed on and a climate conducive to both crops and livestock. Things less available elsewhere


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So CA is so great the world can't do without them. The rest of us must allow them to steal all the water they want from anywhere they can, and the rest of us pay for it.
NO CA is not worth it shut them down make them fix their own problems. We can do just fine with a reduction in food produced in CA.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1. The water being stolen is being stolen for cities, not for agriculture. Central and northern California are forced to sacrifice agriculture, the main industry of the state, for the big cities. It is also the big cities stealing water from other states. For these reasons I PARTIALLY agree with you. Annex LA on south back to Mexico, and let them sort it out. 
I'm still praying to see the state of Jefferson become a reality


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*Acre per Acre*

43,560 square feet is an acre. An acre of almonds, walnuts and grapes uses the exact same amount of water as an acre of houses. Most don't want to admit that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*Sorry but you are wrong*

CA cities use 10% of the states water, CA industry uses 10% and AG uses 80%. Now where you have a valid complaint is enviro's. The 80% AG includes that shipped down rivers so Fish can spawn and swim.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree. But let me move out first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Hell, they can have some of our water. We are well over a foot of rain in the past two weeks and more keeps coming. We have the opposite problem!!!

Flood Preparedness - What you NEED to know


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Spice my good friend,
> You are way smarter than most but I have to correct you on one thing...
> Xenophobic is the *UNREASONABLE* fear, hatred or distrust of anything foreign or strange. There is nothing unreasonable to fear, hate and distrust illegal aliens whose very existence is a crime against me.
> 
> ...


okay slippy i'll break it down for you with out %-------- they use a lot of frigging water

 did that help wait no damn it get out mind iwear bras on my head---SLIPPY NO


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> deport all the illegals from there and the water problem is solved, 50% reduction in the population.


50% clearly you have never been to California. 80% easy lol
*lighthearted tone*


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Govt is withholding water because of some little Delta fish.
Fish are more important than produce for people.
Enviro whackos at work

Typical Commiefornia!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From what I've read Cali doesn't really have much of a water supply of its own. Just thought I'd throw this out there. California's Colorado River Allocation


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA will get water from other places it will be taken away from others. The rest of us will pay in many ways. CA water problems are their own making this has been going on for a long time


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, I have an idea. Lets take water from the Colorado river to irrigate our desert and grow crops.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting you had to go and bring up Nestle; a US Corporation I do everything I can to avoid like a plague (and its not easy they have their tentacles in about everything).
My namesake on this board is "Ripon" after a small community right in the center of the State. Small enough to be missed on a map, and if you use to blink going down the
freeway you might miss it - except for this big shinny water tower - that is about all that's left of the Nestle Corp's instant coffee plant.

Nestle was the "big" deal in little Ripon for decades. They were "the" employer and a sister of mine worked there for a short time. I belittle this behemoth corporation not
for closing the plant, not for opening a replacement plant in Vietnam, but for telling us they closed it because there was no market for the product. I'm not opposed to 
outsourcing like most; but when you got to lie about it to a city of people that served you for 70 years - STFU and get the "F" out of town and don't expect to sell a damn
thing here again.



Denton said:


> This crap made me so mad I was seeing red. I would have been at the protest, too, if I lived there.
> 
> https://www.intellihub.com/activists-shut-nestle-plant-drought-stricken-california/


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is correct. There is water here, but its use and priorities are pretty "f'd" up.



tango said:


> The Govt is withholding water because of some little Delta fish.
> Fish are more important than produce for people.
> Enviro whackos at work
> 
> Typical Commiefornia!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay yall chill on out. God is still in charge of the operation. His Chosen People are coming to help them poor folks out in Sunny CA. Still think towing the ice bergs from the Arctic would work good too. 
Israel Desalination Shows California Not to Fear Drought - Bloomberg Business


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Gee, first a bunch of idolaters that burn witches and kill Christians (nepal, which has money it didn't want to spend on its pagan feckless anyway?)
Now it's the probably number 2 or 3 reason we are in the shape we're in now?
Wow. What a great show boat for people pretty opposed to both American and bible things. Enemies really?

Gee, Jew people, when you are not busy catering to illegaks, filthy rich hollywood people, gays, street prostitutes and the old trolls they live by, when you're not busy helping freeloading insults to everybody else and our values, when wretches are all satisfied......

Do you think "G-d's" people might hsve a moment or a single dime for something that should maybe have a friend too? How about all the small people and member funded animal sanctuaries or organic, clean food efforts?
Or what about education in the private sector that has to struggle against common core and sharia to actually teach their young about bible and what separates humans and animals from trash not up to the level of an animal?

I mean, I know you're busy messing in the filth of the world and buying the devil worshipper and girl/boy prostitute vote, but IF you get a minute from diseasey dead weight that's already gone anyway......americans and bible people, our farms, animals and environment, real things G-d did, not devils, could use a friend too ok?

Have fun wearing those stinky anvils around your neck!
For all the "good" it will do


----------

